# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد 29 مارس 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*https://mrkzgulfup.com/&quot;][COLOR=&quot;Mintcream&quot;]مركز الخليج[/COLOR][/URL]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم الاحد 29 مارس 2020

صحيفة_الصدى
الفاتح باني : لاتتويج لمتصدر الدورة الاولى .. استكمال الممتاز او الغائه
مولانا حيدر : جمعية المريخ باطله ..الزولفاني : تعرضت لخدعة في الخرطوم
قاقرين : يجب اتباع التوجيهات الصحية لمحاربة فايروس كورونا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن
إلى الوزير كبير


* بصرف النظر عن رأينا في مجلس المريخ.. سالباً كان أو ايجابياً..
* وبصرف النظر عن أننا نتمنى ذهابه اليوم قبل الغد، أو لا نتمنى..
* نسأل وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم، الأستاذ إبراهيم كبير:
* على أي أساس قانوني ترفض رئاسة آدم سوداكال لنادي المريخ..؟؟؟
* المحكمة القومية العليا الموقرة؛ أصدرت قراراً واضحاً - بطرفي صورة منه - وجهته بالإسم إلى مفوضية تسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم (اللي هي مفوضيتكم).. أبطلت بموجبه طعنها في أهلية سوداكال، وقضت بقانونية رئاسته للمريخ..
* طعن المفوضية استند على شهادة خبرة من ناد غير مسجل بشكل رسمي في أي اتحاد..
* المحكمة العليا رفضت هذا السبب لأن المادة ظ،ظ¨ظ¨ هاء في النظام الأساسي للمريخ، لم تشترط شهادة خبرة رسمية أو حتى عادية، لاكتساب عضوية نادي المريخ..
* وتسلمت المفوضية القرار، وهدأت الأوضاع .. وخرج آدم سوداكال من محبسه.. وباشر مهامه كرئيس رسمي علني لنادي المريخ..
* فما الذي دفعك بعد هذا كله؛ إلى أن تأتي ولا تعترف برئاسته للمريخ؟؟
* ألا تعترف بالمحكمة القومية العليا (الدائرة الإدارية)؟؟؟!!
* أم أنك يا ترى صدقت شائعات من يزعمون أنها (لم تسقط بعد)، وتريد أن تعيدنا إلى دائرة السياسات القديمة التي كان النظام المخلوع يُسيّر بها رياضتنا، ويقدم من خلالها الولاء على القانون..
* عموماً أخي الوزير، نحن حقيقة لا نرغب في استمرار هذا المجلس..
* والود ودنا لو يذهب اليوم قبل الغد،..
* ولكن بأمرنا نحن.. لا بأمر مفوضية.. ولا وزارة، ولا اي جهة حكومية مشابهة، لا نعرف أهدافها..
* كفانا التدخلات السافرة السابقة.. والمجاملات والموازنات أيام العهد البائد - الله لا عادو - والتي تسببت في تدهور الرياضة، ورجعت بها إلى الوراء أميالاً وأميالا..
* ختاماً...
* قلت أخي الوزير إنك تعترف فقط بالمجلس الوفاقي، فهل تعلم أن من بين الخمسة الذين تم تعيينهم كإضافة لأعضاء المجلس المنتخب، شخص مشكوك في نزاهته، ويقال إنه مطلوب القبض عليه؟؟
* عموماً... تسرعت أخي كبير، وفتحت باباً لصراع جديد، نسأل الله ألا يعيدنا إلى مربع العنتريات والتحديات من جديد..
* ويقيني لو أنك جلست مع مجلس المريخ، واستمعت له واستمع لك، فبالتأكيد ستتوصلا إلى رأي يرضيكما معاً..
---------------------
آخر السطور
---------------------
* تصريحات الدكتور كمال شداد الأخيرة، التي أكد فيها على التجاوزات التي صاحبت الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة لنادي المريخ.. وضرورة إعادتها حتى يتسنى للاتحاد التصديق على نظامنا الأساسي، نأمل أن يوليها مجلس المريخ الاحترام الذي تستحقه.. ويسارع إلى فتح باب العضوية، مع تحديد موعد لإعادة الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي.. وإلا فإن المريخ كما قال الدكتور كمال شداد سيكون مهدداً بالحرمان من المشاركة في البطولات الخارجية.. ومن التصويت في الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد..
* ولعلم الإخوة في مجلس المريخ.. الاتحاد العام لا يحق له التدخل في قرارات الجمعية العمومية نعم، ولكن إذا كانت القرارات صادرة من جمعية عمومية معيبة وغير قانونية وصاحبتها العديد من التجاوزات، فإن قوانين الفيفا لا تمنع تدخل الاتحاد، والمطالبة بإعادتها وفق الإجراءات القانونية المعروفة، وتمنحه الحق كذلك في ألا يعترف بأي قرار يصدر عنها..
* عموماً مخاوف مجلس المريخ من إعادة الجمعية، تؤكد أن جمعيته السابقة كانت مسرحية... وأن إجازة النظام الأساسي عن طريقها، كانت أكذوبة.. وإلا؛ فلماذا الخوف من الإعادة..
* أوليست في الإعادة إفادة؟؟!!
* وكفى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
الوزير كبير إرادة بلا تدبير


× طلب مني الأستاذ والإذاعي النشط عمر قرشي، أن أكون متداخلا مع السيد الدكتور آدم كبير رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم، ومن خلال برنامج الفترة الرياضية المفتوحة والذي يقدمه شيخ المعلقين الصديق الحبيب الرشيد بدوي عبيد.
× هذا الطلب أسعدني كثيرا لعدة أسباب أهمها أن الموضوع يخص المريخ ووضعه الإداري الذي يشغل بال الوسط الرياضي قاطبة، ثم أن المسئول هو الجهة الأولى المنوط بها حلحلة الشئون الرياضية بالولاية، والأمر الآخر هو أن المنبر منبر متخصص ومسموع جدا عند قطاعنا الرياضي، وفوق هذا وذاك أنه تربطني صداقة وأخوة عظيمة بمقدم البرنامج القامة الرشيد بدوي عبيد.
×حقيقة لم أكن متابعا للبرنامج لحظة طلب مني الأخ عمر التداخل ولكنه أفهمني بسرعة الموضوع ومحتواه، فوقع مني موقعا اهتم به وأتابعه بدقة.
×قال الوزير أنهم بصدد علاج الأزمة الإدارية بالمريخ، وأشار إلى نيته في تكوين لجنة تسيير لتقوم بعقد الجمعية العمومية واختيار مجلسا جديدا، يقود النادي الكبير ويجيز النظام الأساس.
×هذا كان أهم بند من بنود الحوار عندي، فسألته سؤالا مباشرا، ما هي الآلية التي تمكنك من تنفيذ هذه الخطوة أو القرار، فلقد عشنا قبلا نفس البرنامج وبذات التبريرات أيام الوزير اليسع ولم يستطع أن يفعل شيئا، ولا زال المريخ بتخبط والجهات تتفرج.
× لكن رد الرجل لم يكن دقيقا فلم أفهم منه ما هي الآلية وما هي الحماية والكيفية التي سيعتمد عليها في تمرير هدفه وجعله واقعا، لأن سلفه عجز عجزا بائنا في هذا الملف المعقد بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× فالرجل قال في رده على سؤالي أنهم يعترفون بمجلس الوفاق الذي يرأسه محمد الشيخ مدني، ويعتبرونه مضى وما تبقى من مجلسه غير شرعي .
×ثم قال إذا قام مجلس المريخ بعقد الجمعية العمومية وأخطرنا بها، ثم إجازة نظامه الأساس يكون قد تحول للاتحاد العام، فلا مانع لنا.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن السيد الوزير يريد أن يفعل شيئا في هذا الملف وأنه صادق النيات والأهداف ما في ذلك شك، ولكن الذي تبين لي أن الوزير ليس له التدابير الكافية التي تعينه لتنفيذ مثل العمل أبدا أبدا.
× إذا صدقنا قول الوزير بان المجلس الشرعي للمريخ هو مجلس الوفاق برئاسة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني، فلماذا تتعامل الجهات الرسمية وبالذات الاتحاد العام والدولي ذاته مع المجلس الحالي إذا هو فاقدا الشرعية؟.
× وهنا سؤال للسيد الوزير وهو، كيف تم تكوين مجلس الوفاق، وبأية شرعية، وهل ما تم من تراض بين طرفي المجلس وجماعة ود الشيخ هو أكثر شرعية من الجمعية العمومية التي ولدت مجلس سوداكال؟
×وإذا كان سوداكال غير شرعي وغير معترف به من الجهات المسئولة، لماذا تم قبل استئنافه، وكما نعلم أن المحكمة الإدارية قد قبلت استئناف الرجل واعتبرته الرئيس، فما صحة وحقيقة هذا الأمر؟
×خلاصة القول هو، أن الوضع الإداري في المريخ مشربك بقوة، ولن تحله أظافر هشة، ولا نريده أن يحل بشيء من الملاواة ، لأن هناك جودية ووساطات كانت قد أثرت في ما عليه الوضع الحالي، فنطلب من الوزير الحكمة والحنكة والقانون ثم الحزم بقوة.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات
× بالأمس ومن خلال حديث الوزير شككت في أن المحكمة الإدارية لم تصدر حكما لصالح سوداكال.
× إن لم يكن هناك قرارا من المحكمة الإدارية فإن موقف المجلس الحالي ملخبط.
× ونسأل هل هناك أيضا متقاطعات بين المحكمة الإدارية والمفوضية الولائية والوزارة.
×وهل السيد الوزير لديه أية تحفظات تجاه ما تصدره السلطات العدلية في ما يعني الرياضة بولايته؟
×الشئون الرياضية كلها رفسي ودفسي بلا نظم أو لوائح وتدار الأمور بنظرية الحشاش يملأ شبكتو.
× ناديي المريخ والهلال يحتاجان لمعاملة خاصة تشبه قدرهما ومكانتها يا سيادة الوزير.
×المريخ يحتاج قبل الجهات المسئولة لأهله وكباره لتحل مشاكله كلها.
×إذا تركنا الوزير وحده يصارع هنا وهناك فلن يحل الإشكال الإداري.
× كل الأندية العظيمة بالعالم تعتمد على مؤسساتها وأعضائها وأقطابها.
×لو استطاع الوزير لم أهل المريخ على كلمة سواء أفضل له ولنا وللرياضة والسودان من أن يلجأ للقوانين ونحن في بلد قوانينها متضاربة.
الذهبيــــــــــة الأخيـــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح، نطلب كل الناس الالتزام التام بموجهات السلطات والمسئولين بالدولة فيما يخص وباء كورونا، ونسأل الله رب العباد أن يجنب البلاد الشرور الواضح منها والمستور آمييين يا رب العالمين.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
نتائج القمة في التسعينيات


* في الأيام السابقة استعرضنا على حلقات نتائج لقاءات القمة في عقود (الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات والخمسينيات)، ومصدرنا فيها موسوعة الأستاذ أبوبكر عابدين الذي رصد كل نتائج القمة للعقود الثلاثة الأولى بما تحصل عليه من صحف دار الوثائق القومية.. وقد حذفنا منها نتائج مباريات السداسي..
* ثم قدمنا في حلقات نتائج القمة في عقود الستينيات والسبعينيات والثمانينيات بحسب الرصد الحديث المتفق عليه بين كل الراصدين ويشمل اسماء اللاعبين محرزي الأهداف.. واليوم نقدم نتائج القمة في عقد التسعينيات برصد مباشر من شخصي ومتفق عليه.. وهو العقد الذي تفوق فيه الهلال..
نتائج القمة في التسعينيات

* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (كندورة)، الدورة الثانية، يناير 1990م.
* فاز المريخ بانسحاب الهلال، دوري السودان، مارس 1990م.
* تعادل 1/1 (عكسي مبارك سلمان/ الريح كاريكا)، درع الإنقاذ، يونيو 1990م.

* تعادل 1/1 (زيكو/ الريح كاريكا)، الدورة الأولى، أغسطس 1990م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (مرتضى قلة)، الدورة الثانية، ديسمبر 1990م.
* تعادل 0/0 دوري السودان، عصراً مارس 1991م.
* فاز الهلال 2/1 (عصام غانا، الريح كاريكا/ سانتو رفاعة)، درع الإنقاذ يونيو 1991م.
* فاز المريخ 2/صفر (زيكو، سكسك)، الدورة الأولى، سبتمبر 1991م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (عبدالسلام حميدة)، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 1991م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (زيكو)، الدورة الثانية، يناير 1992م.
* تعادل 0/0 درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 1992م.
* تعادل 1/1 (كمال عبدالغني/ صبري الحاج)، دورة الدعم الثلاثية، أغسطس 1992م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الأولى، عصراً ديسمبر 1992م.
* فاز الهلال 2/1 (مصطفى أقجي، صبري الحاج/ عبدالعظيم قاقارين)، الدورة الثانية، فبراير 1993م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (حمد الجريف)، دوري السودان، يونيو 1993م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الدولية الرباعية ودرع الإنقاذ، يوليو 1993م (اعتبر الهلال مهزوماً لإشراكه عاكف عطا الموقوف).
* فاز المريخ 3/1 (جعفر، خالد المصطفى، حمد الجريف/ عكسي إدريس)، كأس السودان، يوليو 1993م.
* (رفض الهلال اللعب أمام المريخ في بطولة سيكافا يناير 1994م بالخرطوم.. غير محتسبة مع الرصد).
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الأولى، مارس 1994م.
* تعادل 1/1 (زيكو/ صبري الحاج)، الدورة الثانية، يونيو 1994م.
* تعادل 0/0 درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 994م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (صبري الحاج)، دوري السودان، يوليو 1994م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (زيكو)، كأس السودان، أغسطس 1994م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (زيكو)، الدورة الأولى، ديسمبر 1994م.
* فاز الهلال 2/1 ( الريح كاريكا، زاهر/ محجوب كافي)، دورة دعم الطلاب، أبريل 1995م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الثانية، يونيو 1995م.
* تعادل 0/0 درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 1995م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الأولى، أبريل 1996م.
* فاز الهلال 4/1 (جمال سانتو، أنس، زاهر، ابوشامة/ زيكو)، الممتاز الأولى، أبريل 1996م.
* فاز الهلال 2/صفر (والي الدين، زاهر)، دورة الدعم بقطر، مايو 1996م.
* فاز الهلال 2/صفر (والي الدين، زاهر)، درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 1996م.
* فاز الهلال 2/صفر (جمال سانتو، والي الدين)، الممتاز الثانية، يوليو 1996م (لم تكتمل).
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (إبراهومة)، الدورة الثانية، نوفمبر 1996م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (أسامة بريش)، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 1996م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (باكمبا)، دورة المجهود الحربي، فبراير 1997م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الأولى، فبراير 1997م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (زاهر)، الممتاز الأولى، مايو 1997م.
* تعادل 1/1 (قدورة/ زاهر)، درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 1997م.
* فاز المريخ بانسحاب الهلال، الدورة الثانية، أكتوبر 1997م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (نميري أحمد سعيد)، الممتاز الثانية، أكتوبر 1997م.
* تعادل 0/0 كأس الوالي، فبراير 1998م (كسبه المريخ بفارق الأهداف).
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (باكمبا)، الممتاز الأولى، مايو 1998م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (حضرة)، درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 1998م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (صلاح الضي)، الممتاز الثانية، أكتوبر 1998م.
* فاز الهلال بركلات الترجيح بعد التعادل 0/0 كأس السودان، نوفمبر 1998م.
* فاز الهلال 2/صفر (حنضلية، صلاح الضي)، دورة كأس النخبة، فبراير 1999م.
* فاز الهلال 2/1 (خالد بخيت2/ حاتم)، الممتاز المربع الذهبي، يونيو 1999م.
* تعادل 1/1 (عثمان زكي/ ياسر رحمة)، درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 1999م.


حصيلة التسعينيات
* أقيم 47 لقاء قمة.
* فاز الهلال في 17 مباراة.
* فاز المريخ في 13 مباراة.
* انتهت 17 مباراة بالتعادل.
* أحرز هجوم الهلال 34 هدفاً.
* أحرز هجوم المريخ 25 هدفاً.
* هداف القمة في عقد التسعينيات مهاجم المريخ زيكو وأحرز 7 أهداف.. يليه مهاجم الهلال زاهر مركز وأحرز 6 أهداف.
* يلاحظ إن عقد التسعينيات هو العقد الوحيد الذي تفوق فيه الهلال على المريخ خلال 7 عقود منذ بداية المواجهات بين العملاقين في الثلاثينيات.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الشباب والرياضة يكشف عن السيناريوهات المتوقّعة تجاه نادي المريخ
هل تجد استجابة وزير الشباب والرياضة بالخرطوم الاستجابة أمّ يكون هناك مجلس إدارة جديد في المريخ؟
حذّر رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة المكلّف بولاية الخرطوم ـ آدم كبير ـ من خطورة الوضع بنادي المريخ خلال الوقت الراهن، مشيرًا إلى أنّه لابدّ من تدّخلٍ عاجلٍ سواء من وزارته أو اتحاد الكرة لإعادة الأمور إلى نصابها.
وقال كبير في تصريحاتٍ لإذاعة الرياضية اليوم”السبت”، إنّ وزارته ستكون لها الأحقيّة بالتدّخل في الأزمة التي يمرّ بها نادي المريخ الخرطوم حاليًا وفقًا للقانون.
وأضاف” إذا لم يجزّ المريخ نظامه الأساسي ويوّفق أوضاعه بجمعية عمومية بعضوية حقيقية وينتقل من الولاية إلى اتحاد الكرة القدم سيحق لنا في الوزارة التدّخل من أجل هيبة ومجد وتاريخ النادي”.
وكشف كبير عن سيناريوهاتٍ متوقّعة تجاه نادي المريخ حال عدم حدوث أيّ مستجداتٍ في الفترة المقبلة، مؤّكّدًا عن أنّه سيكون من بينها الاستعانة بأشخاصٍ قادرين على تسيير أمور النادي ولديهم الحنكة الإدارية.
ويسود نادي المريخ أزمة بعد أنّ أعلن وزير الشباب والرياضة عن عدم اعتماد المرشّح الفائز بالتزكية في الانتخابات الأخيرة رغم قرار المحكمة الإدارية سابقًا بشطب كلّ الطعون ضده.
وفي وقتٍ سابق، طالب اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني المريخ بإعادة جمعيته العمومية الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي من أجل توفيق أوضاعه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التونس يامن.الزولفاني يكشف عن”خدعة” سوداكال


جدل مستحقات يامن الزولفاني يتصدّر المشهد في المريخ في وقتٍ، كشف فيه التونسي عن”خدعة” تعرّض لها من سوداكال بعد مجيئه الخرطوم.
نأى مدرب المريخ الأسبق، التونسي يامن الزولفاني بنفسه الدخول في صراعاتٍ ومغالطاتٍ مع مسؤولين في نادي المريخ حول مستحقاته المالية، مشيرًا إلى أنّ الحقيقة معروفة وواضحة للجميع.
والزولفاني.أوضح أنّ أخلاقه عالية كما أنّ حبه للمريخ أكبر من الدخول في مثل هكذا إشكاليات.
وتابع” لا يمكن أنّ أدفع بشكوى ضد نادي المريخ في عملية الاحتيال التي تمّت لأنّ لي مكانة خاصة للمريخ وجماهيره”.
وتأتي إفادات التونسي الجديدة لـ”باج نيوز” ردًا على تصريحاتٍ عضو مجلس المريخ علي أسد التي أشار فيها إلى أنّ التونسي تسلّم كافة حقوقه المالية دون نقصانٍ وأنّه حاز على أكثرِ من”36â€³ ألف دولار، مؤكّدًا أنّ لديهم ما يثبت.

غير أنّ يامن الزولفاني أشار قائلاً حول هذه الجزئية” لن أرد على ما ذكره عضو المجلس علي أسد، فهناك من كشف الحقيقة وأكّد وجود مستحقات، كما أنّ المدير التنفيذي منتصر الزاكي وعبد الحي يوسف يدركون الأمر جيّدًا”.
وكشف التونسي عن أنّه تعرّض لعملية”خداعٍ” بعدما طالبه رئيس نادي المريخ، آدم عبد الله سوداكال، الحضور للخرطوم للتعاقد معه.
وتابع” قطعت تذكرة من حسابي الخاص وفقًا لما طلب سوداكال مع الوعد بتسديد قيمتها بعد وصولي، ولكن لم ينفذّ وعده وتهرّب من سدادها في تصرفٍ كان غريبًا وغير مسؤول”.
وكان الزولفاني قد غادر المريخ في العام 2018 إلى عمان لخوض تجربة جديدة مع نادي ظفار العماني قبل توليه مهمة الإشراف على نادي شبيبة القبائل الجزائري.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"سبورتاق" ينشر خطاب الاتحاد العام الى المريخ بشأن جمعية النظام الأساسي.
Hisham Abdalsamad
تحصل #سبورتاق على خطاب الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم والذي ارسله لنادي المريخ بخصوص جمعية النظام الأساسي التي أثارت جدلا واسعا في الأوساط المريخية.
وينشر #سبورتاق الخطاب ليضع القارئ في الصورة، بعد عاصفة التصريحات الأخيرة بين المنتسبين للنادي الأحمر وبعض اعضاء اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد، وبين تصريحات شداد المتباينة.
فالمريخ يصر على أن الاتحاد لم يتخذ قرارا ببطلان الجمعية ولم يستند على اي مادة في القانون، وإنما يدعو مجلس المريخ لعقد جمعية اخرى تؤكد النظام الأساسي تقديرا للمصلحة العامة وبأن القرار بين يديه.
فيما يصر بعض اعضاء اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد ومنهم رئيسها على أن الخطاب حوى قرار مجلس الاتحاد بالبطلان وبأن القرار ملزم لمجلس المريخ وما ترتب على الجمعية باطل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد: جمعية المريخ العمومية باطلة والمجلس وافق على إعادتها
مارس 27, 20200
الخرطوم_ (اليوم التالي)
أقر د. كمال شداد، رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ببطلان جمعية المريخ العمومية الأخيرة، مبيناً أن اتحاد الكرة صادق على توصيات اللجنة القانونية التابعة له، التي تحرت عن الجمعية وأقرت ببطلانها بسبب تجاوزات صاحبتها، واتخذ الاتحاد قراراً رسمياً بمخاطبة مجلس المريخ، وأبلغه بتكليف لجنة برئاسة حسين أبوقبة للإشراف علي الجمعية المقبلة، وأكد شداد أن مجلس المريخ وافق أخيراً على إعادة الجمعية العمومية غير العادية لإجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي.
وأقر الدكتور كمال شداد بأن الاتحاد سبق وأن وافق على مسودة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ فيما يخص ملاءمة نصوصها العامة والاساسية وموافقتها لنصوص النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام، وقال إن الاتحاد وجه مجلس المريخ بإشراك كل أهل الرأي في النادي وأن لا تتعارض نصوص النظام الأساسي الجديد مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام، وطالب شداد مجلس المريخ أن يكون شفافاً في ما يخص إشراك كل الاعضاء الذين يحق لهم حضور الجمعية المقبلة، مؤكدا ألا مفر أمام النادي سوي الدعوة لجمعية عمومية والامتثال لقرار الاتحاد لتصحيح المسار، لافتاً إلى أن كل ما ترتب من قرارات لمجلس المريخ استناداً إلى النظام الذي اعتمدته جمعيته غير المعترف بها يعد باطلاً ولا يعتد به، وذكر شداد أن المريخ مهدد بعدم المشاركة الإفريقية الموسم المقبل إذا لم يعتمد الاتحاد نظامه الأساسي ومهدد أيضاً بعدم التصويت في الجمعية العمومية المقبلة لاتحاد الكرة بعد أن أصبح عضواً أصيلاً وتابعاً للاتحاد ورأى شداد أن المريخ لا يستطيع أن يخطو خطوة واحدة دون العودة لاتحاد الكرة، لافتاً إلى أن المفوضية لا علاقة لها بنشاط الكرة في المريخ مؤكداً أن الأحمر من هذه الزاوية تابع لاتحاد الكرة وفنياً وإدارياً.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد سليمان حلفا: سوداكال لم يعتمد رئيسًا للمريخ
قال عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم ونائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية، محمد سليمان حلفا، إنّ رئيس نادي المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال لم يتمّ اعتماده رسميًا رئيسًا للنادي حتى اللحظة، وأوضح أنّ هناك إجراءات رسمية يجب أنّ تتم حتى يتم اعتماده في رئاسة نادي المريخ.
وتابع” صحيح أنّ سوداكال يحمل قرارًا من المحكمة، وهذا لا غبار عليه، وفاز بأمر الجمعية العمومية للنادي غير أنّه لم يكمل الإجراءات الرسمية التي تؤكّد أحقيته برئاسة النادي، وكشف حلفا عن أنّ نادي المريخ سيكون معرضًا لعقوباتٍ انضباطية من قبل الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وفق النظام الأساسي الخاص به لعدم تعامله مع خطابات الاتحاد فيما يتعلّق بالجمعية العمومية.
وقال محمد حلفا في تصريحاتِ إعلامية إنّ اتحاد الكرة أعلن في وقتٍ سابق بطلان الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بنادي المريخ لعدم اتباعه الطرق السليمة.
وتابع” النظام الأساسي الذي أجازه نادي المريخ سابقًا باطل لعدم استناده على القانون لأنّ المجلس لا يحق له تعيين لجان خاصة بالعضوية أو الانتخابات”.
وقال حلفا في سياق حديثه إنّ المجلس الحالي عمل على إجراء جمعية عمومية غير صحيحة بتكوينه لجان للعضوية والانتخابات لافتًا إلا أنّ هذه الخطوة خالفت النظام الأساسي للعام 2008.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يسلم الأتحاد العام لكرة القدم خطاب المحكمه القومية الذي تم بموجبه أعتماده رئيس النادي بعد الطعون المقدمه والتي بموجبها تم اعتماده رئيس نادي المريخ!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :

* يوفنتوس يتوصل لاتفاق بشأن تخفيض رواتب لاعبيه ومدربه
* اتهامات رسمية لعمدة ريو في قضية فساد الأولمبياد
* جيرو: لاتسيو فعل كل شيء لضمي.. وكنت أفضل الإنتر
* مانشستر سيتي يحول ملعبه لمنشأة صحية
* نابولي يعرقل مفاوضات برشلونة وريال مدريد مع رويز بقرار جديد
* بيكيه: الوضع الحالي صعب للغاية
* آل الشيخ: لا علاقة لي باعتزال وتجديد اللاعبين
* تاليافيكو: ميسي أصبح أكثر وعيا
* إنريكي: راموس أدهشني.. وتأجيل اليورو لصالحنا
* كاكا: من المُحزن رؤية رونالدينيو في هذا الموقف
* سواريز: الناس تفضل خروج الشارع بأمان عن مشاهدة كرة القدم
* اتحاد جدة يكشف موقفه الرسمى من إمكانية التعاقد مع حسام عاشور
* تشيلسي يسعى لضم لاعب مغربي جديد في ميركاتو الصيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة لا تنسى.. المريخ يسقط الهلال تحت أنظار بلاترالسودان-بدر الدين بخيت



المريخ

شهدت الألفية الجديدة مباراة ذات طابع خاص، جمعت بين فريقي القمة بالسودان، المريخ والهلال، وهي من المواجهات التي ظلت عالقة في أذهان الجماهير لأنها صادفت زيارة شخصيات دولية وعربية وأفريقية كبيرة، مقرونة بحدث كبير أيضا وقتها.

وأقيمت المباراة يوم 22 يوليو/تموز 2005، على ستاد المريخ في مدينة أم درمان، بمناسبة زيارة رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" السابق السويسري جوزيف بلاتر للسودان، لافتتاح أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم.

ضيوف الشرف

ضيوف مباراة القمة السودانية في 2005، كانوا من كبار قادة الكرة العالمية والأفريقية والعربية وهم رئيس الفيفا جوزيف بلاتر، ونائبه ورئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي محمد بن همام وهو رئيس مشروع الهدف الذي كانت من ضمنه أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم السودانية، والتونسي سليم شيبوب عضو اللجنة التنفيذية بالفيفا، إلى جانب السوداني الدكتور عبد الحليم محمد مؤسس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم.

وعربيا وقاريا كان على رأس ضيوف شرف القمة السودانية، الجزائري محمد روراوة ممثل رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي وعثمان السعد الأمين العام للاتحاد العربي ومصطفى فهمي سكرتير الاتحاد الأفريقي وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة المصري وعدد من رؤساء اتحاد إقليم شرق ووسط أفريقيا لكرة القدم "سيكافا".

الحضور الرسمي تقدمه رئيس جمهورية السودان وقتها المشير عمر البشير وبعض أعضاء حكومته بينهم وزير الرياضة حسن عثمان رزق، ورئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني الدكتور كمال شداد.

دخل المدير الفني للمريخ وقتها محمود سعد التاريخ لأنه كان المدرب الذي قاد الفريق الفائز بكأس تلك المناسبة الخاصة، وقابله في تدريب الهلال البرازيلي ريكاردو هيرون.



أبرز نجوم الهلال في تلك الفترة، كانوا داريو كان وعمار رمضان هيثم مصطفى ومهند الطاهر ومجاهد محمد أحمد وهيثم طمبل والنيجيري جودين أنديبسي.

وأما أبرز نجوم المريخ في تلك المباراة فكانوا الحارس النيجيري شكوزي أكيمب وحسبو وشيخ ديوب، وعلاء الدين يوسف والأسطورة فيصل العجب، وبدر الدين قلق والمهاجم اليمني على النونو.

تفوق المريخ

نجح المريخ في الفوز بتلك المباراة تحت مرأى بلاتر وضيوفه الكبار، بهدف نجمه الكبير فيصل العجب بمنتصف الشوط الثاني بضربة رأسية من كرة معكوسة.

وأكمل المريخ المباراة ب10 لاعبين بعد طرد علاء الدين يوسف في الدقيقة 60.

وقدم رئيس الجمهورية عمر البشير درع المباراة الخاصة لقائد المريخ فيصل العجب، وسط فرحة هيستيرية  لجماهير الفريق.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة

مأمون أبو شيبة:

نتائج القمة في الثمانينيات


* في الأيام السابقة استعرضنا نتائج لقاءات القمة في عقود (الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات والخمسينيات)، ومصدرنا فيها موسوعة الأستاذ أبوبكر عابدين الذي رصد كل نتائج القمة للعقود الثلاثة الأولى بما تحصل عليه من صحف دار الوثائق القومية.. وقد حذفنا منها نتائج مباريات السداسي..
* ثم قدمنا نتائج القمة في عقدي الستينيات والسبعينيات بحسب الرصد الحديث المتفق عليه بين كل الراصدين.. واليوم نقدم نتائج القمة في عقد الثمانينيات برصد مباشر من شخصي ومتفق عليه..

* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (علي عبدالعزيز)، الدورة الثانية، يناير 1980م.


* تعادل 1/1 (فيصل كوري/ التاج محجوب)، ودية، مايو 1980م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (مصطفى النقر)، ودية، يونيو 1980م.
* تعادل 1/1 (عبده الشيخ/ صلاح أبوروف)، الدورة الأولى، يناير 1981م.

* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الثانية، فبراير1981م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (مصطفى النقر) دوري السودان، يونيو 1981م.
* تعادل 1/1 (عطا أبوالقاسم/ هينو)، ودية، نوفمبر 1981م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (خالد سيكا)، ودية، ديسمبر 1981م.
* تعادل 1/1 (عطا أبوالقاسم/ حسين عبدالحفيظ)، الدورة الأولى، 1982م.
* فاز المريخ بانسحاب الهلال، الدورة الثانية، مايو 1982م.
* فاز المريخ 3/1 (عمار خالد2 الجيلي/ عصام كورنر)، دوري السودان يونيو 1982م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الأولى، فبراير 1983م.
* تعادل 1/1 (سامي عزالدين/ حمد دفع الله)، الدورة الثانية، مايو 1983م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (مصطفى النقر)، دوري السودان، سبتمبر 1983م.
* ( فاز المريخ بهدف عاطف القوز في أعياد الجمهورية 13 أكتوبر 1983م، هذه المباراة غير محتسبة لأنها في السداسي).
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (حمد دفع الله) الدورة الأولى، يناير 1984م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الثانية، مارس 1984م.
* تعادل 2/2 (إبراهومة المسعودية، صلاح الأمين/ الديبة، مصطفى النقر)، دوري السودان، سبتمبر 1984م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (جمال أبوعنجة)، ودية، يونيو 1985م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (عصام الدحيش)، ودية، يونيو 1985م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (إبراهومة المسعودية)، الدورة الأولى، يوليو 1985م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (عكسي إبراهيم عطا)، الدورة الثانية، سبتمبر 1985م.
* فاز المريخ 2/صفر (إبراهومة المسعودية، مامون صابون)، دوري السودان نوفمبر 1985م.
* فاز المريخ 2/صفر (إبراهومة المسعودية2)، الدورة الأولى، مارس 1986م.
* تعادل 0/0 الدورة الثانية، سبتمبر 1986م.
* فاز الهلال 2/صفر (شمس الدين، وليد طاشين)، دوري السودان، نوفمبر 1986م.
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (عصام الدحيش)، الدورة الأولى، يونيو 1987م.
* فاز الهلال بالترجيحية بعد التعادل 1/1 (سانتو رفاعة/ وليد طاشين)، دوري السودان، ديسمبر 1987م.
* فاز المريخ بالترجيحية بعد التعادل 1/1 (عصام الدحيش/ جمال كدوس)، دورة سيكافا، يناير 1988م.. (تحكيم اجنبي)..
* فاز المريخ 2/صفر (دحدوح2)، دوري السودان، ديسمبر 1988م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (الريح كاريكا)، الدورة الأولى، أغسطس 1989م.
حصيلة الثمانينيات
* لعب فريقا القمة 30 مباراة.
* فاز المريخ في 12 مباراة.
* فاز الهلال في 8 مباريات.
* تعادل الفريقان 10 مرات.
* أحرز المريخ 24 هدفاً.
* أحرز الهلال 18 هدفاً.
* هداف عقد الثمانينيات هو نجم المريخ إبراهومة المسعودية وأحرز خمسة أهداف.. يليه مهاجم الهلال مصطفى النقر وأحرز 4 أهداف.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“باج نيوز” يزيح الستار عن خيارات اتحاد الكرة بشأن الموسم الرياضي



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بدأ واضحًا أنّ الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سيكون مطالبًا بحسم الجدل بصورة نهائية حول  منافسة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم وذلك بحلول أبريل القادم.
ووجد قرار وزارتي الشباب والرياضة والصحة بإيقاف الفعاليات الرياضية إلى أجلٍ غير مسمى للحدّ من انتشار فيروس”كورونا”، الترحيب من قبل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.




وترى لجنة المسابقات، التي يقودها، الفاتح باني أنّ الوقت ما زال مبكرًا للحديث عن مستقبل استئناف بطولة الدوري.
ويشير إلى أنّ هذا الأمر يبقى مستبعدًا في الوقت الراهن لعددٍ من الأسباب وهي أنّ الجهود ما زالت مستمرّة وأنّ هناك عملاً يجري للحدّ من خطورة الوضع الصحي بشأن فيروس كورونا.
ويستقوى الفاتح باني مدعومًا بأنّ اتحاده ليس الوحيد الذي أوقف النشاط الرياضي.




ويتابع” لسنا الدولة الوحيدة التي أوقفت المنافسات الرياضية وبالتالي ينبغي التمهّل ودراسة الأوضاع بتأنٍ قبل اتخاذ قرارٍ حاسمٍ بالعودة”.
ولا يعتبر السودان هو الدولة الوحيدة التي أوقفت النشاط الرياضي، حيث سبقت عدد من الاتحادات بدول أخرى، نظيرها بالسودان واتخذت قرارًا بإيقاف الأنشطة الرياضية نتيجة المساهمة في انتشار فيروس كورونا وذلك منعًا للازدحام والتجمّع في مكانٍ واحدٍ بالاستادات أو ملاعب الأنشطة الأخرى أيّ كانت.
ويرى مصدر مقرّب من لجنة المسابقات ـ فضّل حجب اسمه ـ لـ”باج نيوز”ـ أنّ الصورة كاملة ستكون واضحة في منتصف أبريل المقبل، وما سيحدّد ذلك انتشار الفيروس من عدمه عادًا ذلك بأنّه مربط الفرس.
ويشير إلى أنّ وضع السودان مقارنةً بالكثير من الدول مميز من حيث قلّة عدد الإصابات بالإضافة إلى الجهود المبذول من أجل تقليل انتقال الفيروس.
ذات المصدر لم يستبعد في حديثه لـ”باج نيوز”، اتخاذ اتحاد الكرة للعديد من السبل والإجراءات الوقائية، معلنًا عن أنّهم في تضامنٍ مع الجهات المسؤولة والتي يرى أنّهم جزءًا منها، مستدلاً بقرار إيقاف الدوري الذي صدر في وقت وجيز حسب قوله ودون أيّ ضغوطٍ.
ويمضي قائلاً”واحدة من الخيارات المطروحة قبل انطلاق أو إستئناف المنافسة مرة أخرى هي الاطمئنان التام على صحّة اللاعبين وإجراء فحوصات لهم.
ويوضّح أنّ بعض الاتحادات لجأت إلى هذا الخيار وهم ايضاً قد يلجأون إليه ويطالبون الأندية بضرورة إجراء فحوصاتٍ شاملة على اللاعبين الوطنيين والمحترفين للتأكّد التام من سلامتهم قبل إصدار قرارٍ بانطلاقة المنافسة مرة أخرى حال استقرار الأوضاع.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الشباب والرياضة يكشف عن السيناريوهات المتوقّعة تجاه نادي المريخ



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
هل تجد استجابة وزير الشباب والرياضة بالخرطوم الاستجابة أمّ يكون هناك مجلس إدارة جديد في المريخ؟
حذّر رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة المكلّف بولاية الخرطوم ـ آدم كبير ـ من خطورة الوضع بنادي المريخ خلال الوقت الراهن، مشيرًا إلى أنّه لابدّ من تدّخلٍ عاجلٍ سواء من وزارته أو اتحاد الكرة لإعادة الأمور إلى نصابها.




وقال كبير في تصريحاتٍ لإذاعة الرياضية اليوم”السبت”، إنّ وزارته ستكون لها الأحقيّة بالتدّخل في الأزمة التي يمرّ بها نادي المريخ الخرطوم حاليًا وفقًا للقانون.
وأضاف” إذا لم يجزّ المريخ نظامه الأساسي ويوّفق أوضاعه بجمعية عمومية بعضوية حقيقية وينتقل من الولاية إلى اتحاد الكرة القدم سيحق لنا في الوزارة التدّخل من أجل هيبة ومجد وتاريخ النادي”.
وكشف كبير عن سيناريوهاتٍ متوقّعة تجاه نادي المريخ حال عدم حدوث أيّ مستجداتٍ في الفترة المقبلة، مؤّكّدًا عن أنّه سيكون من بينها الاستعانة بأشخاصٍ قادرين على تسيير أمور النادي ولديهم الحنكة الإدارية.




ويسود نادي المريخ أزمة بعد أنّ أعلن وزير الشباب والرياضة عن عدم اعتماد المرشّح الفائز بالتزكية في الانتخابات الأخيرة رغم قرار المحكمة الإدارية سابقًا بشطب كلّ الطعون ضده.
وفي وقتٍ سابق، طالب اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني المريخ بإعادة جمعيته العمومية الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي من أجل توفيق أوضاعه.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحاج أبوسوط يهاجم الوزير الولائي!
هاجم رئيس رابطة المشجعين السابق الحاج أبوسوط وزير الرياضة المكلف ورئيس المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضه ولاية الخرطوم أدم كبير البشير علي خلفية تصريحاته تعين مجلس حديد للنادي
حيث هاجم أبوسط الوزير وأكد أن مجلس المريخ الحالي جاء بجمعية عمومية ولاتسقطه إلا جمعية عموميه جديده
وأكد أن النادي عاني بسبب مجالس التعين في العهد البائد وهي سبب في هشاشة مجالس المريخ التي يتحكم فيها الكيزان
وأضاف أن العهد الثوري الجديد لأيمكن القبول فيه بقيادات للنادي جل عضويتها من الكيزان
وهاجم أتحاد الكرة ودعاه لمحاربة الفساد بداخله والتحقيق في بيع كأس اليد الذهبي بدلا عن المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفـــر سليمـــان
حوض السباحة .. وعقدة الوالي!
• نقل على من يدعون أنهم أعضاء مجلس المريخ، ومناصريهم، الخطوة التي أقدم عليها عضو الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ متوكل (ودالجزيرة) والذي مارس حقاً تكفله له العملية الديمقراطية الحقيقية، وطفقوا يحدثون عن أشياء لا تفيد المريخ ولا تنفعه!
• قالوا أن ود الجزيرة يقف خلفه آخرين، وأنه ذهب إلى النائب العام (مدفوعا) وغير ذلك من الترهات والتفاهات التي لا ترقى إلى مستوى النقاش حتى!!
• هب أن الرجل وراءه آخرين، ما المشكلة إذن، فهو ممثل ليس لجماعة أو لفرد، إنما ممثل لجمعية عمومية كاملة، تمثل بدورها جمهور المريخ، وعادة ما ترفع مثل هذه الدعاوى بالتمثيل.
• ولكن سوء النية، وهو المحرك الأول لمن يشايع مجلس الدمار، ومن فيه، حولوا الأمر إلى مؤامرة، وأسقطوا القضية الأساسية، وهي العقد الكارثي الموقع بين المجلس أو لنكن أكثر دقة ، ونقول بعض أعضاء المجلس، والأخ أبو أواب.!
• ليس القضية هي تقدم الأخ الفاضل متوكل ود الجزيرة ببلاغه، وليس مهما إن كان خلفه آخرين أو آخر، أو شيء من هذا القبيل، المهم هو ان ذلك العقد به مساس بسيادة المريخ وقد تم توقيعه وسط ظروف غريبة ومريبة جدا، وهو أمر يستدعي فعلا فتح بلاغ للتحقق من كل ما جاء بهذا العقد، وما خلفه.!
• وأيضا وكما هي العادة، فإن الهروب من المواضيع الأساسية، والأنصراف إلى التفاهات، هو ديدن هؤلاء الناس، يربطون الحديث عن هذا العقد، بما تم قبل سنوات، مثل الحديث عن عقد حوض السباحة، وغيرها من القضايا التي صمت البعض عنها طوال تلك السنوات لأسباب ودوافع (شخصية) وبدأوا ينبشوا فيها الآن بعد زوال (المؤثر)!
• وهذا أيضا ديدن هؤلاء الناس، حيث يربطون أي إخفاق لهم بالماضي، وتحديدا فترة الأخ جمال الوالي، ظنا منهم بأن كل من ينتقدهم، يدافع عن تلك الفترة، ولعمري هذا قصر في الفهم ، ووحل نربأ بأنفسنا في الخوض فيه ونتركه لمن يشبهه، فكل إناء بما فيه ينضح.
• ومنذ اليوم الأول لهؤلاء الناس، وهم يرجعون أي إخفاق لهم لحالات مشابهة خلال فترة الأخ جمال الوالي، وهذا أيضا قصر في الفهم، لا نجد غير أن نتأسف لحال المريخ في ظل سيادة هذه العقلية.!
• وإن كان عقد حوض السباحة حمل مفاسد عديدة، فهل يعتبر هذا مدعاة للصمت على عقد الإسثتمار الكارثي، أم على حالات سابقة في هذا العهد الأغبر، يعلمها القاصي والداني؟؟
• ولماذا لا يأخذوا من فترة جمال الوالي أزهى أيامها، وأجمل ما حدث خلال تلك السنوات، ولماذا التأسي بأخفاقات حدثت كنتاج طبيعي لعمل مكثف، وتجربة شخصية إنقضت أيامها، وقد خلفت في ذاكرة جمهور المريخ أحداثاً لا تنسى وإنجازات لا ينكرها إلا أصحاب النفوس المريضة.!
• الوالي يا هؤلاء وللمرة المليون، قدم تجربته، بكل ما فيها من إيجابيات عديدة، وسلبيات لم ينكرها الوالي نفسه، والآن هو بعيد كل البعد عن الأحداث بالنادي، وكل ما يدور الآن يجب أن يحصر في إطاره، لتكون المحاسبة على ما تقدمه هذه الشلة العجيبة بمساندة من البعض الذين لا ينظرون إلى المريخ إلا من خلال النافذة التي تطل على فترة الأخ جمال الوالي بما يشبه العقدة المتأصلة.
• ونختم قولنا لمن أنكروا على الأخ متوكل صالح تقدمه ببلاغ ضد المجلس، إن الديمقراطية ليست سطور تكتب، وعبارات تطلق في الفضاء، فيها مثل هذه الممارسات الرشيدة التي تحمى الحقوق، فعليكم بتحملها كاملة، والتعامل معها بأخلاق دون إنزلاق إلى أشياء شخصية لا علاقة لها بالممارسة الديمقراطية السليمة.
• أما الحديث عن حقوق المريخ والحرص على الكيان، وإدعاء حب النادي، فهو أصبح معلوم للجميع، عبارة عن (دعوة حق يراد بها باطل)!
في نقاط
• أخيراً نطق رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، مؤكداً أن مجلس إدارته إتخذ قرارا أفضى إلى إبطال أعمال الجمعية العمومية العبثية التي أدارتها شلة الفشل تلك.
• ولمح شداد إلى حرمان المريخ من المشاركة الإفريقية الموسم القادم، بجانب إسقاط حق النادي في التصويت داخل الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد!
• عندما كنا ننادي بذهاب هؤلاء الناس، وترك أمر النظام الأساسي صدعوا رؤوسنا بالحديث عن حجب مشاركة المريخ الإفريقية!
• الآن رئيس الإتحاد صرح علنا متفقا مع أعضاء لجنة الإتحاد القانونية، مؤكدين على إمكانية حرمان المريخ من المشاركة الإفريقية إن لم تعاد الجمعية العمومية لأجازة النظام الأساسي.!
• والجديد في الأمر أن شداد كشف أن حديث المجلس عن مباركة شداد لكل ما جاء بالنظام الأساسي الكارثي الذي أعده أختصاصي الموجات الصوتية بعيدا عن أهل المريخ ما هو إلا فرية وكذب صراح.
• شداد قال انهم أمنوا على الجوانب التي تتفق والنظام الأساسي للإتحاد، وهناك جوانب تخص نادي المريخ!!
• والخلاف أصلا في المواد التي تخص النادي، وليس المسلمات التي أمن عليها مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.!
• ومن المعلوم تماماً أن خبير الموجات الصوتية لم يفعل أكثر من القص واللصق، فكان أن ظهرت المواد المعيبة التي لا تهم نادي المريخ لا من بعيد أو قريب.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفـــر سليمـــان
حوض السباحة .. وعقدة الوالي!
• نقل على من يدعون أنهم أعضاء مجلس المريخ، ومناصريهم، الخطوة التي أقدم عليها عضو الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ متوكل (ودالجزيرة) والذي مارس حقاً تكفله له العملية الديمقراطية الحقيقية، وطفقوا يحدثون عن أشياء لا تفيد المريخ ولا تنفعه!
• قالوا أن ود الجزيرة يقف خلفه آخرين، وأنه ذهب إلى النائب العام (مدفوعا) وغير ذلك من الترهات والتفاهات التي لا ترقى إلى مستوى النقاش حتى!!
• هب أن الرجل وراءه آخرين، ما المشكلة إذن، فهو ممثل ليس لجماعة أو لفرد، إنما ممثل لجمعية عمومية كاملة، تمثل بدورها جمهور المريخ، وعادة ما ترفع مثل هذه الدعاوى بالتمثيل.
• ولكن سوء النية، وهو المحرك الأول لمن يشايع مجلس الدمار، ومن فيه، حولوا الأمر إلى مؤامرة، وأسقطوا القضية الأساسية، وهي العقد الكارثي الموقع بين المجلس أو لنكن أكثر دقة ، ونقول بعض أعضاء المجلس، والأخ أبو أواب.!
• ليس القضية هي تقدم الأخ الفاضل متوكل ود الجزيرة ببلاغه، وليس مهما إن كان خلفه آخرين أو آخر، أو شيء من هذا القبيل، المهم هو ان ذلك العقد به مساس بسيادة المريخ وقد تم توقيعه وسط ظروف غريبة ومريبة جدا، وهو أمر يستدعي فعلا فتح بلاغ للتحقق من كل ما جاء بهذا العقد، وما خلفه.!
• وأيضا وكما هي العادة، فإن الهروب من المواضيع الأساسية، والأنصراف إلى التفاهات، هو ديدن هؤلاء الناس، يربطون الحديث عن هذا العقد، بما تم قبل سنوات، مثل الحديث عن عقد حوض السباحة، وغيرها من القضايا التي صمت البعض عنها طوال تلك السنوات لأسباب ودوافع (شخصية) وبدأوا ينبشوا فيها الآن بعد زوال (المؤثر)!
• وهذا أيضا ديدن هؤلاء الناس، حيث يربطون أي إخفاق لهم بالماضي، وتحديدا فترة الأخ جمال الوالي، ظنا منهم بأن كل من ينتقدهم، يدافع عن تلك الفترة، ولعمري هذا قصر في الفهم ، ووحل نربأ بأنفسنا في الخوض فيه ونتركه لمن يشبهه، فكل إناء بما فيه ينضح.
• ومنذ اليوم الأول لهؤلاء الناس، وهم يرجعون أي إخفاق لهم لحالات مشابهة خلال فترة الأخ جمال الوالي، وهذا أيضا قصر في الفهم، لا نجد غير أن نتأسف لحال المريخ في ظل سيادة هذه العقلية.!
• وإن كان عقد حوض السباحة حمل مفاسد عديدة، فهل يعتبر هذا مدعاة للصمت على عقد الإسثتمار الكارثي، أم على حالات سابقة في هذا العهد الأغبر، يعلمها القاصي والداني؟؟
• ولماذا لا يأخذوا من فترة جمال الوالي أزهى أيامها، وأجمل ما حدث خلال تلك السنوات، ولماذا التأسي بأخفاقات حدثت كنتاج طبيعي لعمل مكثف، وتجربة شخصية إنقضت أيامها، وقد خلفت في ذاكرة جمهور المريخ أحداثاً لا تنسى وإنجازات لا ينكرها إلا أصحاب النفوس المريضة.!
• الوالي يا هؤلاء وللمرة المليون، قدم تجربته، بكل ما فيها من إيجابيات عديدة، وسلبيات لم ينكرها الوالي نفسه، والآن هو بعيد كل البعد عن الأحداث بالنادي، وكل ما يدور الآن يجب أن يحصر في إطاره، لتكون المحاسبة على ما تقدمه هذه الشلة العجيبة بمساندة من البعض الذين لا ينظرون إلى المريخ إلا من خلال النافذة التي تطل على فترة الأخ جمال الوالي بما يشبه العقدة المتأصلة.
• ونختم قولنا لمن أنكروا على الأخ متوكل صالح تقدمه ببلاغ ضد المجلس، إن الديمقراطية ليست سطور تكتب، وعبارات تطلق في الفضاء، فيها مثل هذه الممارسات الرشيدة التي تحمى الحقوق، فعليكم بتحملها كاملة، والتعامل معها بأخلاق دون إنزلاق إلى أشياء شخصية لا علاقة لها بالممارسة الديمقراطية السليمة.
• أما الحديث عن حقوق المريخ والحرص على الكيان، وإدعاء حب النادي، فهو أصبح معلوم للجميع، عبارة عن (دعوة حق يراد بها باطل)!
في نقاط
• أخيراً نطق رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، مؤكداً أن مجلس إدارته إتخذ قرارا أفضى إلى إبطال أعمال الجمعية العمومية العبثية التي أدارتها شلة الفشل تلك.
• ولمح شداد إلى حرمان المريخ من المشاركة الإفريقية الموسم القادم، بجانب إسقاط حق النادي في التصويت داخل الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد!
• عندما كنا ننادي بذهاب هؤلاء الناس، وترك أمر النظام الأساسي صدعوا رؤوسنا بالحديث عن حجب مشاركة المريخ الإفريقية!
• الآن رئيس الإتحاد صرح علنا متفقا مع أعضاء لجنة الإتحاد القانونية، مؤكدين على إمكانية حرمان المريخ من المشاركة الإفريقية إن لم تعاد الجمعية العمومية لأجازة النظام الأساسي.!
• والجديد في الأمر أن شداد كشف أن حديث المجلس عن مباركة شداد لكل ما جاء بالنظام الأساسي الكارثي الذي أعده أختصاصي الموجات الصوتية بعيدا عن أهل المريخ ما هو إلا فرية وكذب صراح.
• شداد قال انهم أمنوا على الجوانب التي تتفق والنظام الأساسي للإتحاد، وهناك جوانب تخص نادي المريخ!!
• والخلاف أصلا في المواد التي تخص النادي، وليس المسلمات التي أمن عليها مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.!
• ومن المعلوم تماماً أن خبير الموجات الصوتية لم يفعل أكثر من القص واللصق، فكان أن ظهرت المواد المعيبة التي لا تهم نادي المريخ لا من بعيد أو قريب.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسد: الزلفاني نال مستحقاته ولدينا ما يثبت
لم يعرض علينا في المجلس بند دين يخص رئيس النادي
وسوداكال من أكبر الداعميين للمريخ
المكتب الإعلامي
كشف الأستاذ علي مصطفى "أسد" نائب رئيس النادي للشؤون الإجتماعية والثقافية والمناشط في حديثه لقناة الملاعب الرياضية عبر برنامج "إستديو الملاعب" عصر اليوم الجمعة أن المدرب التونسي يأمن الزلفاني نال مستحقاته من نادي المريخ ولديهم ما يثبت ذلك موضحا ان رئيس نادي المريخ أوضح ان التونسي نال أكثر من مبلغ ال"36" الف دولار وأبان أسد في الوقت عينه ان الحديث عن تدوينها دينا لصالح رئيس النادي لم يحدث وأنهم في مجلس الإدارة لم يعرض عليهم طوال عمل المجلس منذ إنتخابه في أواخر العام 2017 اي بند يتضمن مديونيات تخص السيد آدم عبدالله آدم، و أوضح أسد ان "سوداكال" يعد من أكبر الداعميين لنادي المريخ مشيرا إلى انه ظل يدعم المريخ وهو خارج المجلس ويدعمه بعد دخوله لمجلس الإدارة مؤكداً انه يعد من أكبر الداعميين للنادي عبر مسيرته وحول ما رشح مؤخرا من إتهامات من عضو مجلس الإدارة السابق الأستاذ شمس الدين الطيب الذي كان متداخلا في ذات اللقاء أبان اسد ان اللجنة التي كونت لإعمار الدار كانت لها مالية منفصلة وان المجلس قام بدعمها ماليا مشيدا بها وباعضائها وما قامت به وأضاف ان اللجنة ضمت مجموعة من أميز أبناء المريخ الذين يشهد لهم المجتمع المريخي بالنزاهة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استاد النجوم تتحصل على قرار فيفا ضد النمور وخاليلوفيتش يتحسراستاد النجوم/
تحصلت استاد النجوم على تفاصيل قرارات الفيفا ضد نادى الاهلى شندى على خلفية شكوى المدير الفنى الاسبق للفريق فاروق خليلوفيتش مطالبا بمستحقاته وتعود التفاصيل للعام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ عندما وصل اخطار الشكوى رسميا لادارة النمور والتى تراخت فى التعامل مع الازمة ليتطور الوضع وتتم اضافة قيمة تكاليف واتعاب المحامى الابطالى وكيل المدرب الذى كسب القضية
وخاطب الفيفا النادى الاهلى بان تاريخ ظ¢ظ© مارس الحالى هو احر فرصة للسداد بعدها سيتم توقيع العقوبات المنصوص عنها والتى ضمنها منع الفريق من اداء المباريات الرسمية فى الدوريات
واصدرت فيفا قرارات بسداد ظ¢ظ  الف دولار كا استحقاقات للمدرب وظ¥ الف دولار عبارة عن قيمة اتعاب المحامى الى جانب حوالى ظ¤ الف فرنك سويسرى كمصروفات للاتخاد الدولى
وتلقى الاتحاد السودانى نسخة من القرارات ليشرف على تنزيلها فى حال عدم السداد متضمنتا تجديد تاريخ السداد الى جانب ارقام الحسابات البنكية الخاصة بفيفا
وهاتفت استاد النجوم المدرب الصربى خليلوفيتش بمقر اقامته مستفسرتا عن الوضع وافاد بانه لم يتلق اى اتصال من مجلس الاهلى طوالى فترة التقاضى والتى استمرت عدة اعوام وقال متحسرا تلك قرارات رسمية انا احببت السودان واحتفظ باصدقاء كثر خصوصا فى اهلى الخرطوم واهلى شندى هو فريق كبير لكن هى استحقاقات تخص عملى
                        	*

----------

